# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Charles McPhee dies at 49; self-proclaimed 'Dream Doctor' had syndicated radio ... - Los Angeles Tim

## Dream Guide Team

Los Angeles Times*Charles McPhee dies at 49; self-proclaimed 'Dream Doctor' had syndicated radio ...**Los Angeles Times*His senior thesis at Princeton on *lucid dreaming*  in which the sleeper is aware that a dream is occurring  was the basis of his 1996 book "Stop Sleeping Through Your Dreams." He also published a 2002 guide to deciphering dreams, "Ask the Dream *...**and more »*

----------

